# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  تدبر سورة النبأ

## أبو عبد الله إبراهيم

*تدبر سورة النبأ:* للشيخ جمال القرش
الحمد لله وحده والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده، وبعد
فهذه خلاصات لبعض اللطائف التدبرية من سورة النبأ قدمتها في بعض الفضائية سائلا الله أن ينفع بها ، وكتبه/جمال القرش الرياض 1/12/ 1437هـ 
*س1/ ما المحور العام لسورة النبأ ؟*
أدلة البعث  
 *س2/ ما وجه الرابط بين سورة النبأ بما قبلها في سورة* *المرسلات* *؟*
لما ذكر الله آخر سورة المرسلات أن كفار قريش إن لم يؤمنوا بهذا القرآن فبأي حديث بعده يؤمنون جاءت سورة المرسلات لتقرر أن سبب عدم الإيمان بالبعث واختلاف كفار قريش فيه هو عدم الإيمان بالقرآن . 
 *س3/ ما أبرز الوحدات الموضوعية في السورة ؟*
 أولاً: تهديد منكري القرآن عَمَّ يَتَسَاءلُونَ (1) عَنِ النَّبَإِ الْعَظِيمِ 
ثانيًا: من دلائل قدرة الله ونعمه (5) أَلَمْ نَجْعَلِ الأَرْضَ مِهَادًا (6) 
ثالثًًا: صور من أهوال يوم القيامة إِنَّ يَوْمَ الْفَصْلِ كَانَ مِيقَاتًا رابعًًا: جزاء الطاغين إِنَّ جَهَنَّمَ كَانَتْ مِرْصَادًا (21) لِلْطَّاغِينَ مَآبًا 
خامسًًا: جزاء المتقين إِنَّ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ مَفَازًا (31) حَدَائِقَ وَأَعْنَابًا (32
سادسًًا: الشفاعة لله وحده يَوْمَ يَقُومُ الرُّوحُ وَالْمَلائِكَةُ صَفًّا لاَّ 
 *س4/  ما وجه مناسبة أول السورة بآخرها* 
ج: أول السورة يتكلم عن  تهنديد المكذبين بالقرآن الذي ينبأ بالبعث عَمَّ يَتَسَاءلُونَ{1} عَنِ النَّبَإِ الْعَظِيمِ{2} الَّذِي هُمْ فِيهِ مُخْتَلِفُونَ{3} كَلَّا سَيَعْلَمُونَ{4}
ثم بين في نهايتها عن جزاء هذا المكذب في قوله : إِنَّا أَنذَرْنَاكُمْ عَذَاباً قَرِيباً يَوْمَ يَنظُرُ الْمَرْءُ مَا قَدَّمَتْ يَدَاهُ وَيَقُولُ الْكَافِرُ يَا لَيْتَنِي كُنتُ تُرَاباً{40}
 *س5/  ما دلائل البعث في سورة النبأ* 
ج: من دلائل البعث في سورة النبأ 
قوله تعالى:(أَلَمْ نَجْعَلِ الأرْضَ مِهادًا وَالْجِبَالَ أَوْتَادًا)  
الدلالة: إن من أبدع هذا الخلق على غير مثيل قادر على أن يعيده مرة آخرى
قوله تعالى: (وَجَعَلْنَا  نَوْمَكُمْ سُبَاتًا * وَجَعَلْنَا اللَّيْلَ لِبَاسًا) 
الدلالة: إنَّ من أيقظم وأحياكم من نومكم قادر على بعثكم مرة أخرى يوم القيامة
قوله تعالى:(وَأَنزلْن  َا مِنَ الْمُعْصِرَاتِ  مَاءً ثَجَّاجًا  لِنُخْرِجَ بِهِ حَبًّا)  
الدلالة: إن من أخراج الحب والنبات من الأرض الميتة، قادر على إخراج الموتى من القبور بعد الموت. 
 *س6/ لم جاء قَوْله {جَزَاء وفَاقا} وَبعده {جَزَاء من رَبك عَطاء حسابا}*
ج: لِأَن الأول للْكفَّار وَقد قَالَ الله تَعَالَى {وَجَزَاء سَيِّئَة سَيِّئَة مثلهَا} فَيكون جزاؤهم على وفْق أَعْمَالهم، وَالثَّانِي للْمُؤْمِنين وجزائهم جَزَاء وافيا كَافِيا فَلهَذَا قَالَ {حسابا} أَي كَافِيا من قَوْلك حسبي وظني
 *س7/  اذكر بعض الفوائد العملية من السورة* 
 (23) - (لابِثِينَ فِيهَا أَحْقَابًا) دهورًا متعاقبة لا نهاية لها.
دليل على تخليد الكفار في النار وعدم خروجهم منها وعدم فنائها.
كقوله (فَذُوقُوا  فَلَنْ نزيدَكُمْ إلَّا عَذَابًا)
(26) - (جَزَاءً وِفَاقًا)  دليل: أن الجزاء من جنس العمل. 
(39) -  (فَمَنْ شَاءَ اتَّخَذَ إِلَى رَبِّه مآبًا) 
دليل أن للعبد مشيئة وقدرةً يفعل بهما ويترك، لكنَّها مقيدة بمشيئة الله تعالى.  
(38) - (يَوْمَ يَقُومُ الرُّوحُ  وَالْمَلائِكَةُ صَفًّا لَا يَتَكَلَّمُونَ إلَّا مَنْ أَذِنَ لَهُ الرَّحْمَنُ)
من أذن له الرحمن ورضى له قولا من الشفعاء أو المشفوع  له
  (40) - (يَوْمَ يَنْظُرُ الْمَرْءُ  مَا قَدَّمَتْ يَدَاهُ)  
دليل أن العبد يُجزى يوم القيامة بعمله هو لا بعمل غيره 
 *س8/ استخرج من السورة أول وقف تام ، وأول وقف كاف*
يتساءلون: كاف: إن تعلق الجار بمضمر : أيِّ شيء يتساءلون، ثم أجاب يتساءلون عن النبأ، ولا وقف إن اعتبر أن ما بعده بدل منه، أو مفعول يتساءلون.
مختلفون: كاف: للابتداء بعدها بالفعل مع السين في (سيعلمون)
سيعلمون الثاني: تام: للاستفهام بعده، وبداية الكلام عن دلائل قدرة الله.
*روابط تعليمية مرئية :* 
*برنامج علمني القرآن* 
سورة النبأ تقرير البعث  حلقة  15


تقرير سورة النبأ  حلقة  16


ـ سورة النبأ ج1  حلقة 17


 سورة النبأ اج4  حلقة  18


 سورة النبأ ج5 احوال الناس عند البعث حلقة 19


سورة النبأ ج6 تفرد الله بعلم الساعة  حلقة 20


 مهارات الاستدلال من سورة النبأ  حلقة 21



*بين سورة النبأ وسورة النبأ ـ حلقة 22

*

لطائف وفوائد من سورة النبأ ـ حلقة 23



*لطائف وفوائد من سورة النبأ ـ حلقة 24*




برنامج *مع القران ـ حلقة 108 ـ تفسير سورة النبأ*
*

*
برنامج زاد المقرئين 
*الجزء الأول*


الجزء الثاني


الجزء الثالث


*من المراجع**:*

فهم القرآن ومعانيه، الحارث بن أسد المحاسبي، 243هـ
إعجاز القرآن للباقلاني 403هـ)
النكت في القرآن الكريم علي بن فَضَّال المُجَاشِعِي القيرواني،479هـ)
البرهان في توجيه متشابه القرآن: محمود الكرماني، (505هـ)
البرهان في علوم القرآن للزركشي 794هـ
إعجاز القرآن ومعترك الأقران عبد الرحمن الدين السيوطي 911هـ)
فيض الرحمن في تدبر القرآن ، ودراسة جزء عم لـ جمال القرش 
مفحمات الأقران في مبهمات القرآن عبد الرحمن الدين السيوطي 911هـ)
الإتقان في علوم القرآن عبد الرحمن الدين السيوطي 911هـ)
أسرار ترتيب القرآن عبد الرحمن الدين السيوطي 911هـ)
بصائر ذوي التمييز مجد الدين الفيروزآبادى 817هـ)
فتح الرحمن بكشف ما يلتبس في القرآن زكريا الأنصاري 926هـ
الموسوعة القرآنية، خصائص السور تأليف: جعفر شرف الدين
مناسبات الآيات والسور تأليف: أ. د. أحمد حسن فرحات
أسرار البيان في التعبير القرآني فاضل السامرائي
رابط قناة تلجرام نفائس الوقف والابتداء
Join group chat on Telegram

*للاشتراك في جوال نفائس القرآن 00253 8 * *STC* * وزين : 705608*
البحث  (من كتاب فيض الرحمن في لطائف القرآن لـ جمال القرش )

----------


## أبو عبد الله إبراهيم

رابط ذي صلة 
https://vb.tafsir.net/tafsir52911/#.WS_vq9QrK0M

----------


## أبو عبد الله إبراهيم

جعلنا الله وإياكم من أهل القرآن الكريم

----------

